# Credit Cards with Smartphone????



## GOFOBROKE (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone use a Smartphone to process Credit Cards? If so, what phone and processing service do you use? I am thinking of doing alot of mobile selling and would like to take credit cards.... Any help would be greatly appreciated.... I have an HTC Thunderbolt now, but dont know if I can use it....


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an Iphone and use Square. Works well and money transfers to my bank within 3 days. Paypal is coming out with a reader as well but it is not available yet. I don't know if your HTC will work with square or not but they have a list of compatable phones on their wesite.


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a friend that sells at shows and uses the IPhone and Square also.
Been doing it for at least year now but I'm not sure of any issues.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use the Square with my iPhone at conventions. We also have the Intuit Go Payment for my partner's Blackberry. The Square is awesome though!


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use the square with my HTC thunderbolt, when I had to leave a tournament I logged my friends IPhone into my acct and left my square there with her and she kept right on taking payments. It was GREAT.


----------



## GOFOBROKE (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you all so very much.....Please keep the critiques coming if you have them..... Looks like the Iphone is the popular, but it is GREAT to know my Thunderbolt will work too.... I will definitely check out square.com.... Is the system hard to learn? Im kind of an idiot....lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The website is squareup.com

It's so simple that it's almost funny!


----------



## wowapparelink (May 3, 2012)

I use the square on my HTC Sence (MyTouch 4G Slider). Works great and is so easy!


----------



## Pinkribbemb (Apr 2, 2012)

Payanywhere.com 12-24 hours for money never a prob. Works on iPad and iPhone love it and it's cheaper than square.


----------



## nickthapainter (Mar 10, 2012)

I too use Square. it's brilliant!


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Check Intuit's gopayment for a solution that's cheaper (in general), linked to a real merchant account, and has no monthly fee. Payanywhere is too flashy for me at this point and the signup was a bit buggie but seemed ok.


----------



## Pinkribbemb (Apr 2, 2012)

I was just sold on their live personal customer service, you get a rep assigned to you and a cell phone number if there is a problem and the fee's were fine with me way lower than most. The ap works flawlessly on both ipad and iphone and I get my money next day.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hegemone said:


> Check Intuit's gopayment for a solution that's cheaper (in general), linked to a real merchant account, and has no monthly fee. Payanywhere is too flashy for me at this point and the signup was a bit buggie but seemed ok.


I think the GoPayment puts your money on a card that you then have to tell it to deposit into your bank, right? I like the Square payments that are automatically deposited into your bank account.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Nope automatically deposits to account in 24 hours. Paypal offers the card service. Gopayment has been nothing but stellar for the past two years. Your account can also be tied to web payments, cc terminal payments, linked to quickbooks. It grows with what you need. Before some one claims it gopayment's fees are cheaper across the board and there is no monthly fee unless you want a even lower rates when that makes sense due to high volume. Consider the fact that square charges a flat fee of 15 cents to manually enter a card. This is expensive if you are making a small sale on the road. If you want to do your research go to gopayment.com and talk to their online reps. They will walk you through comparisons and determine if the solution is the best one fore you. 

After doing the research I went with an Intuit solution rather then a stand alone service. Square was formed by the founder of twitter and considering how often twitter has been hacked I went with the company who has a solid rep in the biz financial world. I have tried all three solutions and gopayment's funds turnaround was on average one day faster then square and payanywhere and days faster then getting a PayPal payout. 

I sing it's praises because it has met or exceeded my expectations for a professional service over and over again. The other services have not. Square couldn't answer some questions about a declined transaction that intuit could in a matter of minutes. And Intuit's statements were much more detailed and it's administrative website (if you want to use it) all leaps and bounds ahead.

Simply my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

I'm a Square user. No monthly fees, no equipment fee, just a straight 3% per transaction.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i use swuare on my htc incredible... it works great as long as you have signal (signal is sketchy here in the sticks).... some people are kind of scared when you swipe thier card on your cellphone tho...


----------



## johnspence (Sep 3, 2012)

I phone is compatible with square . Square offer its own card reader you can opt that one also . And I think Paypal is also coming up with their card reader.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

3rd post about the same thing

Use Google


----------

